# Breeding for a HINNY... can I pretty please get advice



## disneyhorse (Oct 12, 2006)

There is an opportunity for my miniature stallion to breed a miniature donkey jenny. The jenny is a ten-year-old pinto colored ex-show donkey that has had several donkey foals.

The owners want a ''mule'' and have asked me if I would be willing to stand my stallion for them. I would be able to try this.

My stallion will be five years old next year and has covered two horse mares last year. He does not have a huge drive to breed and is very mellow and gets along with my other horses. I honestly don't know what he'd think of a donkey... in ''THAT'' situation though?

I tried to search the Forum for past threads on breeding mini stallions to donkey mares. It seems that it is ''difficult'' to get the stallion to cover the donkey, which is why the traditional mule is more common.

I understand this... but does anyone have tips or tricks to entice the stallion to figure out it's okay?

I would much appreciate anything you have to say.

Andrea


----------



## lilfoot (Oct 12, 2006)

I have no advice on this but can share my recent experience with you.

When my Jenny comes into season she will allow the gelded donkey

& gelded mini horse to mount her (as some geldings will do) BUT no way,

no how will she let the stallions around her. She is turned out with the

gelded guys so I think this is the clue. She's more familiar with them.

The stallions also don't seem too interested in her!




: I've tried to

trick them by letting the stallion get excited over a mare in heat & then offer

the Jenny (also in heat)...nah...Jenny having none of this. :lol:

Good Luck!

I'm interested to hear others advice!!!

Sandy


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 12, 2006)

Well hey, thanks for responding Lilfoot. I was kinda thinking the ''switcheroo'' might be an option, but maybe not



Animals are just so darn unpredictable... I just haven't studied the romance of the donkey and horse too much you know.

Anyone else?

Thanks in advance,

Andrea


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry, cant help you with any tricks or tips, but I do breed for mini hinnys.



: Out of 7 stallions that I own I only have one that will breed jennys. He is a dunaloosa and has thrown blanket appys out of solid mares, so I was always hoping for a appy hinny, but so far nothing. Hinnys are alot harder to breed for then mules. Cambridge and Cornell University did a 7 yr study and 160 attempts were made to establish a hinny program, only 14.4% ended up bred and out of those I think it was something like 6-7% aborted, which is not uncommon when breeding stallions to jennys, in comparisson a mule breeding ratio was 60-70 %. Jennys are suppose to have a very acid smell to them which is what .....turns a stallion off to them :bgrin. If your guy is not a very aggressive breeder to start with I think I would tease him for a few days, and see if he shows any interest at all , and also if the jenny shows a interest in him. My stallions have 2 runs that are right alongside my drylot, whenever I have a jenny in heat, they will go right over and wait for Frosty, I have never had any problems with him getting him to bred or the jennys not accepting him. He has bred outside jennys as well as mine. He usually settles them on the first try. Corinne


----------



## jdomep (Oct 13, 2006)

So hear is a question for ya ...I wonder if mini hinny's are easier? We sure know of some here on our forum



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 13, 2006)

HI, I DON'T KNOW ANY TRICKS BUT I CAN TELL YOU MY MINI STALLION ACTS LIKE MY JENNYS DON'T EXIST, EVEN WHEN IN HEAT



: .

I AM WAITING FOR MY JENNY TO GIVE BIRTH ANYTIME NOW :aktion033: I BOUGHT HER BRED AND SHE WAS BRED TO A MINI STALLION! I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE HER HINNY BABY!

THE WOMAN I BOUGHT HER FROM WAS TRYING TO BREED FOR HINNYS, SHE SAID SHE HAD WENT THROUGH A DOZEN STALLIONS BEFORE SHE FOUND ONE THAT WAS INTERESTED IN HER JENNYS. IT ENDED UP HER HUSBAND BECAME ILL AND SHE HAD TO SELL EVERYTHING :no:

SOMEONE ON HERE, I THINK, TOLD ME SOMETIMES RAISING THEM TOGETHER MIGHT WORK??? GOOD LUCK AND KEEP US UPDATED!! NIKKI


----------



## outlaw (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey Andrea,

Both of my mini studs HATE the jenny's. They Jack however will bred anything. The horses are way pickier I have found. Good luck with your guy though.

outlaw


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Oct 17, 2006)

Are there big differences between mules and hinnies? I'm just curious.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 17, 2006)

No, there really isnt a big differance. The hinny does have more of a horse head, then a mule would. The majority of people cant tell a differance when they are pastures together. :bgrin Some old time mule friends of mine have told me a goody way to tell--is if they are pastured with horses and donkeys, a hinny will "hang out" morso with horses, and a mule moreso with donkeys, but I havent found this to be true in my case--I dont have mules anymore, and my hinnys hang out with my donkeys and horses :bgrin



: Temperments are the same too



: Corinne


----------

